

Explained: Gallager codes - profquail
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/gallager-codes-0121.html

======
nimrody
This is a short review of the concept of channel coding with some perspective
on the history of this field.

No real technical information there... The title is a bit misleading. If you
want to understand Gallager codes (LDPC codes) better look elsewhere
(Gallager's paper or thesis might be a better starting point:
<http://www.rle.mit.edu/rgallager/documents/ldpc.pdf>)

~~~
imurray
More gentle introduction in this (free to download) text book:
<http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/mackay/itila/book.html> — it’s by one of
the authors responsible for rediscovering Gallager codes

------
bcl
Shannon and Gallagher's research is extremely important to wireless
communications, without them we would still be talking using wires. A CRC
checksum can only tell you when some bits flipped while in transmission --
these codes can tell you which bits they were and correct them so that you
don't need to resend the packet (or drop it on the floor).

